# ICE



## duckmaster (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone been to Crane or OB. Is the ice off or do you still have to break ice. Thanks for any info.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

As of sunday morning, there was very little ice at OB and the boats were out in force on unit 3 and 1.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

What about Farmington Bay? any info on the ice out there? or any predictions?


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Stopped at FB today after a quick trip up to BR to get the swan. Talked to a couple of hunters in a small boat that were just getting back to the dock said the ice was frustrating first think going out, but almost clear at 10:00 when they were returning. They also said they didn't fire a shot!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Judging from the weathe forecast I watched tonight, all those low in the 20's will bring about its return, I'd imagine the back/sheet waters will, if not already, be frozen by the weekend.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> As of sunday morning, there was very little ice at OB and the boats were out in force on unit 3 and 1.


Did you guys see any swan ? Jimmie but with the nice days it should open the big pond right back up.


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > As of sunday morning, there was very little ice at OB and the boats were out in force on unit 3 and 1.
> ...


There is getting to be some swans out at fish springs.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > As of sunday morning, there was very little ice at OB and the boats were out in force on unit 3 and 1.
> ...


Saw 5 swans to the east of unit 4. If you are looking for swans, BRBR is the place to go. They are starting their daily flight at 1 pm. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > lunkerhunter2 said:
> ...


Thanks it sounds like my buddy and I will be heading up there. but we need to get some in decoying for his girl. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dkhntrdstn, shoot me a pm and i will fill you in on where to set dekes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> dkhntrdstn, shoot me a pm and i will fill you in on where to set dekes.


Pm sent


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

dougtee said:


> Stopped at FB today after a quick trip up to BR to get the swan. Talked to a couple of hunters in a small boat that were just getting back to the dock said the ice was frustrating first think going out, but almost clear at 10:00 when they were returning. They also said they didn't fire a shot!


Were you in the white blazer? I pulled into Turpin right before you got there. I was driving the lifted red Chevy pulling the aluminum boat. I hunted from 11 till 4 and had 10 ducks decoy in but only managed to drop two. It was slow hunting. Broke ice on the way to my spot but ice was all melted by 2 pm.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > As of sunday morning, there was very little ice at OB and the boats were out in force on unit 3 and 1.
> ...


Its only supposed to get out of the 30's one day in the next week. Some spots on the big water may open up, but the problem as usual will be getting out of the launchs to get out to the open holes.

Ice can be a good thing, if you know how/where to hunt in those conditions, I'm patiently waiting for freeze up.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Meen, that be me.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone been to farmngton the last few days? I am wondering how the ice is going to be by Friday


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

MEEN said:


> Anyone been to farmngton the last few days? I am wondering how the ice is going to be by Friday


i haven't been there but i can tell you with these temps a flat bottom boat might not do so well unless you're pushing it on top of the ice. it doesn't take long to lock it all up when the water temps are already close to freezing.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I was out at FB turpin on tuesday. Ice was solid past the 5th bridge. Still lots of birds, shot only 2 teal, beautiful colors. If I could shoot, I'd shot my limit. 

How's the ICE @ bear river, I need to kill a swan. Thanks


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

bird buster said:


> I was out at FB turpin on tuesday. Ice was solid past the 5th bridge. Still lots of birds, shot only 2 teal, beautiful colors. If I could shoot, I'd shot my limit.


Thanks for the update. I was hoping to get out past the 5th bridge. Doesn't look like I will be getting anywhere on FB by the time Friday comes. BUMMER!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bird buster said:


> I was out at FB turpin on tuesday. Ice was solid past the 5th bridge. Still lots of birds, shot only 2 teal, beautiful colors. If I could shoot, I'd shot my limit.
> 
> How's the ICE @ bear river, I need to kill a swan. Thanks


Locked up tight except for the main river running down the center. It had huge pieces of ice floating down it today and most everything else is frozen with atleast an inch of ice. 3" in some of the shady, still spots. I saw 4 boats/trailers come in today and turn around and leave within 15 minutes.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*I LOVE IT WHEN THE ICE LOCKS UP!!!!*

some of my best shoots are from now till it closes... bring it on!!!

if there is 3 inches of ice at the brbr it will only get thicker from here on out. next 5 days arent even going to get very much above frezzing... crazy how it goes from all open to all close in just a few days..


----------

